# Congress questions



## hhpminis (Jul 20, 2010)

Was wondering if some of those that have been to the Ardmore facility could enlighten us as to what to expect. Such as...

What kind of footing in stalls? Dirt, concrete, asphalt?

Are stalls wood, metal?

How far is the arena from stalls?

How far is the RV parking from stalls?

Are there restaurants, grocery stores, hardware stores and other amenities close?

Any special items you can think of that we will need that we may not think of? I of course know fans, but anyting else?

Thanks!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 23, 2010)

Bumping you up! I hope someone will answer your questions.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 23, 2010)

I did show at the facility last year, but that has been 1 year ago, so will try to remember, so....

The main barn (metal stalls, I think), barn 7 & 8 has asphalt aisles and dirt stalls (wood stalls, I think). Barn 9 is all concrete w/ metal stalls and polykick. The stalls are standard stalls. There are 2 warm up arenas, one with HUGE fans.

All the barns are fairly close, not like at Nationals. The furtherest walk may take 3-5 minutes. The RV is within walking distance, it is located behind the barns. Most people elected to drive their trucks since it was hot.

Can't comment on the area, as I didn't go anywhere once we got there. Some pictures were posted of the facility on the other forum last year, don't know if they can still be accessed.

Barn 7 & 8 were a little dark, so if you get stalled there, you may want to bring some lights if you will be doing any clipping. I heard that they were going to put in more lighting in those barns. Barn 7 has some huge oak trees right outside the barn, made it a nice place to hang out.

Annette, I know you are a trainer, so you may be stalled in the main barn, as most were at Area last year. BUT..... if you do happen to get 7 or 8, the stall set up was not decoration friendly.

Hope that answers some of your questions. Oh yeah, Brian Lindstrom, the show farrier, was here tonight. I told him that you were needing to get some shoes set at the show. You will want to let him know ASAP, he said he was expecting to be busy there. He is a good farrier, and does nice work on shoes.


----------



## hhpminis (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you for the info! I appreciate it very much.

Would you happen to have the phone number of the farrier?


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 23, 2010)

sent you a PM

Forgot to add, there are bathrooms in every barn with full showers too. Decent wash bays too.


----------

